# Bully molly!



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi

Ive had my new aquarium set up now for a few weeks and things have been going well up until yesterday. I have a pair of dalmation sail fin mollies least they were sold to me as a pair. Ive noticed the male has become very aggressive to the female..he is chasing her all over and when there is food around he is even worse. My female certainly looks like a female should according to the pictures i can find so why is he being so mean? He is fine with the other fish in the tank guppies, platies and tetras why is he picking on her. He is spoiling the harmony in my tank! Can you help?
many thanks
Karen


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I also have a pair of Dalmatian mollies and the male does hound the female a good bit but he doesn't hurt her. it may seem rough but I think it could be a part of normal courtship.

give it time they will settle down. 
if not you might need to get another pair and see if the others will pair up and play nice.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

You should have 1 male to every 3 females, that way he isnt hounding the same girl every time he wants some


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with summer,
I forgot about that.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Didnt know that about mollies...guess that I need to get a few more ladies to make him happy  
Thank you all again for your help.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Quick update...bought another female molly and things have improved...the new molly even gave us 20 babies the morning after we got her. They are in a floating baby tank at the moment and growing fast. Its exciting watching them but I will have to find someone who can take them when they get bigger cause I wont have room for more!!!


----------

